# fixing the lathe i bought



## coffeebean (Mar 9, 2012)

about 18 months ago i bought a logan 920 at auction. managed to brake a hinge bracket in the move. it had been brazed before so i wasnt the first one.This is the lathe on arrival
	

		
			
		

		
	




this is the problem
	

		
			
		

		
	




i bought some round bar stock(cold rolled steel) at the local dealer. the guy asked me where i wanted him to put the stock and i told him he could hand it to me if it was okay. he looked at me funny and reread the work order. he had cut 12 feet instead of 12 inches. his co workers laughed at him and i waited patiently. i took it home and cut it to the appropriate lenght. then to drill it i tacked it to some flat stock and into the drill press it went. since doing this i have bought and installed a cross slide table for the press. as you can see the hole isnt exactly centered.
	

		
			
		

		
	




after that i "welded" the round to the flat. its ugly and im not a welder by any stretch of the imagination.
	

		
			
		

		
	




so i did some grinding
	

		
			
		

		
	




then i did some painting with a rattle can
	

		
			
		

		
	




then i put the new part in the lathe
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 its on the right of the photo. you can see the other one that didnt brake on the left.

just received the motor i ordered for the lathe and should have it repowered this week. that'll be another post. if you cant tell im new to the metal working world. but just between doing this and now i would have gone about it a different way and i think had more accurate results if not better ones. questions and comments welcomed. 
dave


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks are nice but as long as it works its fine, Nice job!

Paul


----------



## Jhawk117 (Mar 9, 2012)

My father always told me "looks don't make it go" and that part looks like it will go to me. Great work.


----------



## llarson (Mar 10, 2012)

We are are all born bare and ignorant, what you do to fix that makes or breaks your life. You took on, and accomplished that repair, admitting you aren't the best or most knowledgeable, but you did it, and learned from it. You're a big person in my book, and did a good job. I got a laugh out of the 12' of stock.


----------



## nctoxic (Mar 10, 2012)

I think it's fine.  As long as the weld is good, it doesn't have to be "purty".

Tim,,,


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 10, 2012)

coffeebean said:


> ...he had cut 12 feet instead of 12 inches....



Were you going to get charged for 12 feet, or 12 inches?
I think I would have loaded it up and done a runner. The office girl doing the accounts might read the order properly and only bill you for whats on the paper.

Cheers Phil


----------

